# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Trabzon Ve Pontus isyani

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TRABZON VE PONTUS İSYANI 

TRABZON'un fonksiyonu fethedilmesiyle, yeniden iskan edilmesiyle bitmez. SELİM (YAVUZ) gibi şehzadelerin valilik yaptığı ve saltanata hazırlandığı merkezlerden biri olur. 
Ancak sorunlar da bitmez. YAVUZ SULTAN SELİM (1512-1520) döneminden itibaren LEZGİ-üEPNİ-GüRCü rekabeti yüzünden çatışmalar meydana gelir. 1700'lerden itibaren de bütün bölgede bir takım derebeyler türer. Bu yüzden 1754'de kadar TRAPZON Valisi olan HEKİMOĞLU ALİ PAşA mütegallibeyi (eşraf-zengin-sömürücü takımı ) ve derebeylerin üzerine yürüdü, onları sindirdi. TRABZON'u diğer şehirlere bağlıyan yollar açtırdı, eskilerini tamir ettirdi. HEKİMOĞLU halk tarafından o kadar seviliyordu ki, hakkında türküler yakıldı. 

Burada enteresan olan husus, bu zat hakkında yakılan türkülerin KARADENİZ türkülerine, yani LAZ havalarına benzememesidir. Kulağa gelen tam manasıyla İü ANADOLU tarzı bir melodidir, KüROĞLU türkülerini andırır. KüROĞLU türküleri de BOLU'yla alakalı olmalarına rağmen, üERKES havası değildir. Bütün bunların sebebi, her iki bölgeye de göçmenlerin daha geç tarihlerde gelmiş olmasıdır. Yani KARADENİZ bölgemiz tarihin başlangıcından beri LAZ diyarı değildi. üoğu göçmen 1800'lerde gelip yerleşmiş ve oralara bugünkü görünümünü vermiştir. 

HEKİMOLU ALİ PAşA'nın ardından CANİKLİ SüLEYMAN PAşA geldi ve 1758'e kadar valilik yaptı. O da derebeylerle uğraştı ve onları tepeledi. Yine CANİKLİ (SAMSUN) olan HACI ALİ PAşA ise valilik döneminde (1771-76) SOĞUCAK ve ANAPA'yı imar etti. üERKES kabilelerinin OSMANLI etrafında birleşmesi için gayret sarfetti. GüRCü hanları onunu zamanda OSMANLI DEVLETİ'ne bağlandılar. 1773 'de TRABZON ve SAMSUN taraflarından asker toplıyarak KIRIM'ı Ruslar'dan kurtarmaya giden HACI ALİ PAşA (aynı zamanda SERASKER idi, yani ordu komutanı ), yazdığı TEDBİR-İ CEDİD-İ NüDİR adlı risalede yapılan hataları sayarak, alınması gereken tedbirleri sıraladı. Ancak sonunda kendisi de dayanamıyarak isyan etti ve KIRIM'a kaçtı. (1779) Bir süre sonra KIRIM HANI'nın şefaatiyle affedilerek tekrar TRABZON Valiliğine getirildi. (1781) 

1810 OSMANLI-RUS savaşı sırasında, Ruslar AKüAABAT yakınlarına asker çıkarttılarsa da, TRABZON'dan LAZİSTAN sancağına kadar olan bölge halkı silahlanarak onları püskürttü. 

1810'a doğru RİZE ve HOPA taraflarının ayanı (2) olan TUZCUOĞULLARI isyan edip TRABZON'a yürüdüğ TUZCUOĞLU MEMİş AĞA, halka borç para verip kendine bağlayarak üYüN mevkiine gelmiş idi. Devlet'e bağlı göründüğünden kendisine ayrıca GüNYE sancağı verilmişti. Ancak para meselesi yüzünden TRABZON Valisi HAZİNEEDARZüDE SüLEYMAN PAşA ile anlaşamıyarak isyan etmişti. RİZE, OF, HOPA, SüRMENE'yi ele geçirerek kayıklarla TRABZON limanına geldiler, iskeledeki malları yağma ettiler. Ayrıca AKüABAT ve TONYA'yı ele geçirdiler. OSMANLI Devleti üzerlerine küçük bir donanma ile karadan asker gönderdiyse de, başarılı olamadı. üünkü YOMRA ayanından KASABOĞLU İBRAHİM, TONYA ayanından HACISALİHOĞLU ALİ, TİREBOLU'lu KELALİOĞLU ALİ de adamları ile birlikte TUZCUOĞLU'na katılmıştı. Nihayet TRABZON bunların eline geçti ve fena halde yağmalandı. Bir süre TRABZON ve RİZE havalisinin hakimi bunlar oldu. 

Nihayet hükümet üzerlerine denizden büyük bir kuvvet göndererek şehri I ablukaya aldı. TUZCUOĞLU içlere çekildi. üEüENZüDE ve SüLEYMAN PAşA birlikte onun üzerine yürüdü. TUZCUOĞLU, önce OF'a, sonra da RİZE'ye kaçtıysa da, kurtulamadı, yakalanıp öldürüldü. (1817) TRABZON'da bulunan TUZCUOĞLU ailesi ileri gelenlerinden bir kısmı öldürüldü, bir kısmı da peyderpey RUSüUK ve VARNA'ya (BALKANLAR) sürüldü. (1834) Olaylara karışmadığı sanılanlardan bir kısmı köylerine gönderildi, bir kısmı da şehirde bırakıldı... Bunların soyu bugüne kadar uzayıp gelmiştir. (3) 

Hükümetin aldığı bütün tedbirlere rağmen, derebeylerinin serbestisi bir ölçüde kısıtlanabilmiş ama etkileri tamamen kaldırılamamıştır. Laz ayırımcıların "bağımsız" demeye getirdikleri "beyler" işte bu derebeyleridir. 

1. Dünya Savaşı sırasında Ruslar'ın eline geçen TRABZON (1916), BREST-LITOVSK Antlaşması ile geri verildi. (1918) Arkasından MONDROS Mütarekesi geldi. TüRKİYE'nin sıkıştığını gören TRABZON Metropoliti CHRYSANTHON, bölgede bir RUM-PONTUS devleti kurmak için faaliyete girişti. ünce bu devleti BATUM'da kurdu, sonra İNGİLTERE ile yazışmaya başladı. Ancak gönderdiği toprak ve nüfus istatistiklerinin son derece abartılı olduğu, ARNOLD J. TOYNBEE tarafından itiraf edildi. BERTHELOT ise .İngiliz Parlamenetosu'ndaki bu açıklamayı endişe ile karşıladığını belirtti. Yani, Rumlar'ın tarafını tuttu. Bu kişilerin her ikisi de tarihçidir. 

OSMANLI TAHRİR DEFTERLERİ'ni bakıldığında, TRABZON'daka HüNE-EV sayısı açısından görülen durum şudur: 

16. Asırda : 705 Müslüman, 614 Rum, 160 Ermeni, 132 Frenk evi 

1836'da : 6000 Müslüman, 1500 Rum, 500 Ermeni, (?) Frenk evi 

1847'de : 3000 Müslüman, 1000 Rum, 728 Ermeni, 270 Frenk evi 

1970'te : 2424 Müslüman, 632 Rum, 445 Ermeni, 140 Katolik evi 

vardı. TRABZON'un nüfusu zaman zaman artmış , zaman zaman da düşmüştür: 

1843'de 45.000; 1889'da 35.000 ; 1891'de yeniden 45.315 

üte yandan TRABZON halkı, sezdikleri Rum ve Ermeni tehlikesine karşı cemiyet kurarak hazırlanmaya başladı. 

------------- 

(1) - Buy yazının TRABZON kısmı İSLAM ANSİKLOPEDİSİ'nden yararlanarak hazırlanmıştır. (cilt 12/I , sf. 455-477) 

(2) - üYüN, Devlet'in tayin ettiği memurların görevlerini gereği gibi yapıp yapmadıklarını, halka zülmedip etmediklerini tesbit için yöre halkı içinden seçilen itibarlı kişiler demektir. KANUNü SULTAN SüLEYMAN tarafından icat edilmiş bir sistemdir üYüNLIK... Ancak zamanla bu kişiler itibarlarını kötüye kullanmaya başladılar. Devlet memurları ile ortak, veya onları tehdit altına alarak halkı kendileri ezmeye, sömürmeye başlamışlardır. Halkın gözünü korkutmak için dağlarda eşkiya besler olmuşlardır. Devlet te git gide zayıfladığı için onlarla başa çıkamaz hale gelmiştir. Zaman zaman da isyan edip büsbütün Devlet'in başına bela olmuşlardır. 

üYüNLAR'ın dönemin Devlet memurları ile ilişkileri, bugünlerde (1999-2000) yaşadığımız üAKICI-NURİş tarzı hapishane ağalarının müdür ve gardiyanlarla olan ilişkisine çok benzer. Bugünkü hükümet hapisteki mahkÃ»mlara bile söz geçiremezken, varın siz 200 yıl önceki şehir eşkiyası ayana söz geçirmenin zorluğunu düşünün. 

EşKİYA tipli üYüN arasında BALKANLAR'da PAZVANTOĞLU ile, ANADOLU'daki üAPANOĞLU pek meşhurdur. Hatta, "Her taşın altından üAPANOĞLU çıkıyor" cümlesi darb-ı mesel haline gelmiştir. 

(3)- Yazımızda sözü geçen ve TüRK olduğu belirtilen ailenin, şimdinin meşhur nakliyat şirketi sahibi TUZCUOĞLU ile alakası var mı, yok mu, serveti o dönemdeki vurgunlardan mı geliyor, araştırılmalıdır. 

(4) - Bu yazının PONTUS İSYANI bölümleri BüYüK LAROUSSE SüZLüK VE ANSİKLOPEDİSİ'nden yararlanarak hazırlanmıştır. (cilt 18, sf. 9504-5)

----------

